# EWQLSC Demo: a capella Choir Study "Gib unsern F?rsten&



## Waywyn (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi all,

okay i just did some study on a german composition called "Gib unsern F?rsten" by Heinrich Sch?tz. He was a german church music composer and lived around the 17th century.

It may sound a bit confusing sometimes but the piece is canon all over the place and the language is german, so don't get too freaked if you don't understand a word 

I used just the EWQLSC Library and no additional reverb or EQ. It is all coming out of the word building tool and finally out of the library itself.
It may sound a bit pumpy or choppy sometimes, but please remember that these guys are singing the hard and edgy language of german


Just as an info, here are the lyrics:

"Gib, gib unsern F?rsten und aller Obrigkeit,
Fried, Fried und gut Regiment,
das wir unter ihnen, das wir unter ihnen,
ein geruhig und stilles Leben f?hren m?gen,
in aller Gottseligkeit und Ehrbarkeit.
Amen."

http://www.cellarroom.de/media/mp3/alex_pfeffer__ewqlsc_h_schuetz_gib_unsern_fuersten.mp3 (Heinrich Sch?tz - Gib unsern F?rsten)

Have fun!

@lex

PS: i am sorry that i just copied the text from my post over at SO, but i was too lazy this time to write the same


----------



## gugliel (Jun 10, 2005)

Very nice! If I hadn't just bought it, this would have persuaded me. Very nice to hear two distinct men's parts finally. Even here and there a little difference between the altos and sopranos. 

( .... but i would tune it a little )


----------



## MCS (Jun 10, 2005)

That?s a cool simulation of an english choir which try to sing german :D 

To be serious, the sung german words sound too english (or something, but of course thats not your failure), but the sound and expression on the other hand are really good!

cool!

Best,
Michael


----------



## jc5 (Jun 10, 2005)

Very impressive. I am not a german speaker, but even I was able to make out most of the text despite the canonic writing.

And yes, finally, proper choral sections! I have been waiting for a long time for this. 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 10, 2005)

You played me this before, and i think it really shows the choir well. Thanx for posting it. Now we just need a piece in Japanese or hebrew.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 10, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> You played me this before, and i think it really shows the choir well. Thanx for posting it. Now we just need a piece in Japanese or hebrew.


Japanese is easy to do as (for all practical purposes) all sounds can be phonetically extracted from english language. I don't know about Hebrew.

btw, the a capella and contrapuntal choral style of this piece makes it one of the most interesting demos I've heard yet. Very nice!


----------



## José Herring (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice, Very Nice.

Any way to get a little less precision in this choir. It works well for rhythmic passages but for slower ones this is way too precise.

Jose


----------



## JBacal (Jun 10, 2005)

Well done indeed.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 11, 2005)

hey and thanks all for your comments.

i know that the word builder tool is easy to understand and also you can do first sentences after a few minutes of experimenting around, but it takes time to master this stuff.

this is not just a library to load stuff in and play with a few articulations, so it makes it even more complex.

i know that my demo or study is not perfect but i see it as a photograph taken at a certain point when i thought it is on a point now to show or post it.
i could go on and fiddle around for days, but i think (like i already mentioned on SO) that it is better to take the experience made and use it for upcoming projects and compositions and make it even better!

... and yeah, maybe somebody is here who wants to try out some matrix stuff in sanskrit or sindurin lotr choirs


----------



## lux (Jun 11, 2005)

Alex,

the writing is nice, but I still hear many artifacts in changing syllabes, like a "shhh" almost every syllabe start.

its a nice piece tho.

Luca


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 11, 2005)

thanks lux,

i know there are some artifacts and i really don't want to tell some excuses, but you still have to be aware that it is canon.

it's pretty clear what canon is, but in this case it means that sometimes words are layered about 2 to 4 times.

it means when the tenors sing:
blablabla gottseligkeit - in aller aller gott

the next ensemble starts:
blablabla gott gott seligkeit - gott gott seligkeit keit

and the altos go:
blablabla gott gott gottselig - seligkeit gottseligkeit

and so on. hope you know what i mean


----------



## Duba (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Alex!!
Nice, nice vocal composition!!! Sounds really nice!!
Great mix with the male and female vocals!
Very good work!
Regards
Edu


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

The best EWQLSOChoire demo I've heard!!!

Great work!!

How hard would it be to either lengthen the release of the patches or to overlap the tails with the attack of the next note so it sounds more "organically" legato?

Thanks for posting this. I don't know why I didn't spot this thread earlier.

T


----------



## Hardy Heern (Jul 20, 2005)

Alex, this is very well done indeed. 

Probably the most detailed programming of the library that I've heard so far and this is starting to reveal just what is possible with this library. You must have been burning the midnight oil, but the results are worth it. :D 

Frank


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 20, 2005)

hello and thanks to you both

yeh it was really lot of work to do 

@thonex: sorry i didnt answer earlier, but it is not really hard to get this legato effect. you just have to adjust the note lenght in the little word builer window to overlap notes or just sillables etc. so all in all really easy.

on the other hand you could just lenghten the midi notes a bit and see how it sounds. generally it is a lot of tweaking etc ... in my opinion, importing wave snippets and tweakking them directly and manually of vota samples was sometimes easier


----------



## Thonex (Jul 20, 2005)

Waywyn said:


> @thonex: sorry i didnt answer earlier



1 hour is pretty damn fast if you ask me :D 

T


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Alex, great work mien freund (see I speak German too )

I like this demo for the fact that there is nothing but choir. A very "honest" demo in a way. Nothing to hide it at all.


----------



## jorgen (Jul 21, 2005)

Sounds good - I do speak German BTW. Did you write the words correctly or phonetically? I find it too samplerish precise - understand your point of "photograph at a certain time". Interesting to see how one gradually develops tech skills - gets especially obvious when listening to older productions...

Thanks for sharing!


----------

